# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  تنظیمات بهینه برای statistics

## hamid_hr

سلام
من برای سرورم اگه در تنظیمات دیتابیس مقادیر مربوط به Statistics رو چطور تنظیم کنم که نتیجه بهتری داشته باشم؟
لازم به ذکر هست من حداکثر 300 تا کاربر همزمان دارم و سیستم ما یه سیستم Data entity هست.
به نظر خودم مقادی auto update statistics رو غیر فعال کنم و به صورت job اون ها رو اپدیت کنم بهتر هست؟

----------

